

Ask HN: Would you use a cheaper and anonymous alternative to xero/mint? - adrian_pop

For a very long time I am trying to find something that fits my needs...and cheap. I don&#x27;t want to fight with big guys. I just want to make something useful for me, but in the same time maybe useful for someone else out there.<p>The plan is already made, around 30% already implemented.<p>What I want:
 - simple to use
 - forecasting - !IMPORTANT
 - cashflow, income sources
 - goals
 - bill reminder
 - https<p>What I don&#x27;t want&#x2F;need:
 - your real name, address, location
 - your phone number, ip address
 - bank&#x2F;paypal account<p>Costs:
 - free alpha&#x2F;beta, no matter how long does it take
 - after launch it could be freemium&#x2F;pay what you want(modularity)<p>As long as I cover yearly costs and people use it, I am more than happy.<p>Finally: would you use it?
======
kevinchau
I would not. Mint is sufficient for my needs.

~~~
adrian_pop
Thank you for honestity. Maybe I would use it, but not everyone lives in US.

~~~
kevinchau
Ah I didn't realize Mint wasn't available outside the US. In that case if I
were living where Mint wasn't available, I would like to use something like
it.

~~~
adrian_pop
Only US and Canada

